# Tights with or without chamois?



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking to buy tights for winter riding under cool (not cold) conditions. Which works better, tights without a pad to wear over bib shorts, or bib tights with a pad and nothing underneath? I am mainly concerned about long-distance comfort.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

it is all personal preference, i am a "with pad" kind of guy. but hey...assos sells their deep winter stuff w/o pads, so there must be something to it.

if you're really doing cool not cold weather riding, then i expect most here would say get the pad.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I generally go with out pad so I can layer. If its just cold out I can go with shorts under. If its really butt could out I can put knickers under.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I find tights without a pad to be more versatile.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

No chamois. Two benefits - extra layer of wind protection for the "jewels" and you don't have to wash the tights every time after you use them.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

Can you wear bib tights over bib shorts? I wonder how comfortable two layers of bib straps over the shoulders would be.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

veloduffer said:


> extra layer of wind protection for the "jewels"


Really? Your boys have gotten cold? I can't say I've ever felt the bite of winter down there. My body could be shivering and aching from the cold but I've never thought "damn...my scrotum is really cold right now".

Well, whatever the case may be, I just came up with a new idea...

The penis sleeve!

It'll look like a condom but be thermal lined and have wicking properties of course. 
I'll have something similar for da boys. I'll call it the scrote hoodie. It'll attach to the Penis Sleeve with a couple small buttons (no zippers).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Without - cheaper, and more versatile. Mine will also last for ages because they rarely get used. I'm much more likely to use knee warmers and leg warmers.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

veloduffer said:


> No chamois. Two benefits - extra layer of wind protection for the "jewels" and you don't have to wash the tights every time after you use them.


^^^^^^^^^^ this.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _It'll look like a condom but be thermal lined and have wicking properties of course. _


Knitted woollen willy warmers have been around for ages. They include a pouch for the balls.

Caveat: I don't own one and can't vouch for them!

Edit: what a topic for my 2000th poast. :nonod: :blush2:


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Another "without" here, for the layering, but especially the washing issue. Especially important for a daily commuter. I can have 6 pairs of shorts so I can wear a clean pair every day and only wash on the weekend. Having 6 pairs of tights in each of 3 or 4 weights would get crazy.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> Having 6 pairs of tights in each of 3 or 4 weights would get crazy.


That's a point I hadn't considered. I only have 2 weights of tights, but I see your point.

I'm a "without chamois" guy, for many of the reasons listed above (don't need to wash as often, extra insulation for "nether regions, less expensive). Tights without chamois also last longer because the chamois stitching isn't pulling agains the lycra, and a small hole only reveals the shorts underneath.

I can use the tights for other activities, too - running, for example (usually under sweat pants when it is cold, or windproof pants when even colder).




-------------------------


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Definitely w/o the pad. As mentioned above -- warmer and you don't have to wash them as often.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

BostonG said:


> The penis sleeve!
> 
> It'll look like a condom but be thermal lined and have wicking properties of course.
> I'll have something similar for da boys. I'll call it the scrote hoodie. It'll attach to the Penis Sleeve with a couple small buttons (no zippers).


So how would the sizing work? We're guys, so probably something like "huge," "immense" and "shock-and-awe" would be appropriate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't want to spend for tights with chamois, so just put my running tights over my riding shorts.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

BostonG said:


> The penis sleeve!
> 
> It'll look like a condom but be thermal lined and have wicking properties of course.
> I'll have something similar for da boys. I'll call it the scrote hoodie. It'll attach to the Penis Sleeve with a couple small buttons (no zippers).


Does it prevent STD's and pregnancy?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I stand corrected...or rather sit corrected...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

tantra said:


> I am looking to buy tights for winter riding under cool (not cold) conditions. Which works better, tights without a pad to wear over bib shorts, or bib tights with a pad and nothing underneath? I am mainly concerned about long-distance comfort.


No chamois. I like my bib shorts fit, so I wear them under whatever tights.

Plus, I can then use the tights for running and other activities.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I prefer tights with chamois rather than wearing them over shorts or bibs with a chamois. The compression from the shorts and the tights together gets to be too much.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I wear underarmor underwear under my shorts, so putting tights over shorts is getting into too any layers. Whatever works for you is good, but I prefer chamois in my tights. I don't ride in sub 40's temps....


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Well, whatever the case may be, I just came up with a new idea...
> The penis sleeve!


Looks like you're not the first to think of this, check out thermajock.com. From the website, "Our technologically advanced Polartec® Thermal Pro material helps to prevent pain and frostbite while providing comfort and warmth to every man's most sensitive area."


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I use tights with a chamois. Pearl izumi brand. For really cold rides I put the no chamois AmFib tights over the chamois tights. AmFib have the windproof front. I do have a bib tights without chamois. Use occassionaly for runs in the cold. Never for cycling. For protecting the sensitive areas I put paper towels down the front of the tights. It works very well. And you can replenish at any convenience store.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

pulser955 said:


> I generally go with out pad so I can layer. If its just cold out I can go with shorts under. If its really butt could out I can put knickers under.


This. Today's 26 degree ride called for the fleece jock, the Twin Six bibs and the Craft pants on the lower half. Since I was riding on the MUT I wore a tank top.:thumbsup:


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Another "without" here, for the layering, but especially the washing issue. Especially important for a daily commuter. I can have 6 pairs of shorts so I can wear a clean pair every day and only wash on the weekend. Having 6 pairs of tights in each of 3 or 4 weights would get crazy.


Same here. I didn't want to buy 3+ pair of padded tights so I can commute. Just one pair, wash them every so often (it's been cold, so I haven't been sweating too much). If I were doing long rides in the winter, I'd probably get a pair of padded tights, but since I don't foresee much more than 30 miles in conditions requiring tights, I think I'll be just fine.

One note -- the first pair (Novara Tempest or something like that) I bought so they would fit as acutal tights. They didn't cooperate too well with the bibs and chamois underneath -- since we've already delved deeply in to a discussion of male anatomy here, my boys were all out of place and moving back and forth every pedal stroke. After 2 rides, I took them back and got a size bigger (one good thing about shopping at REI sometimes). Feel much, much better, although they are not skin tight. Which I'm fine with. They've been fine down to 12* so far. With no wool or Polar Fleece jock required.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

We should all be thankful for the lack of pictures in this thread.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

BostonG said:


> The penis sleeve!


Wow. Seeing this in print brings back the same shock as seeing some HS classmates once streaking the hallways


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

It all depends on the temperature. I have cold weather gear that never gets used because I layer my normal gear and it works perfectly.

If it's really cold (but not snowing), I wear a pair of bib shorts with my fav chamois, throw on regular tights over them (My tights go high and give extra material over my core, and throw on some long wool socks. 

If I use a base layer, I have multiple core layers, two layers on my thighs, one layer over my knees (I need this as extra material there hurts my knees), and two layers over my shins. This gives me lots of flexibility, it's light weight, and I stay dry the whole time. 

I hate that bundled up/restricted feeling when riding. Less is more if you dress smart.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like them with chamois. I just cant get used to the feeling of the bibs over shorts, plus the fact that the tights always slide down in the back when wearing shorts under them, probably because the shorts are slippery. I never have a problem otherwise, and I don't own any bib tights.


----------



## Stealthammer (May 16, 2009)

I have no use for a chamois in any clothing, but I do have six (or seven) sets of tights in three or four different weights.....
I also have two sets of underarmour polypropylene base layer tights for really cold conditions.

To OP: I would suggest that if you like bibs, stay with the first layer bibs and get a medium weight pair of quality tights without the bib or chamois. Then if you need to peel the top layer off, you can more easily fit them in a jersey pocket.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I have tights with and without. I usually reach for the bib tights with the chamois. I like one layer and the feeling of no waistband with bib tights, if I layer tights over shorts it feels restrictive and usually I have to tie the waistband to keep them from slipping down. When it's cool or cold out I never remove the tights later in the day like leg warmers either.
I have only 2 pair of padded tights, one lighter and one for really cold days.
(Maybe 3, I think there's a pair wrapped under the X-mas tree)


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*About as you would expect.*



tantra said:


> Can you wear bib tights over bib shorts? I wonder how comfortable two layers of bib straps over the shoulders would be.


A bit constrictive. But hey, you can layer them on either side of the undershirt and its not so bad. I find layering up for winter riding is constrictive no matter how its done. Once moving, it becomes less of a problem.

I've been wearing suspenders with non-bib tights for several years. Gotta keep the waist from rolling down your gut! :biggrin5: Bibs are the way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Without.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Yep.*



veloduffer said:


> No chamois. Two benefits - extra layer of wind protection for the "jewels" and you don't have to wash the tights every time after you use them.


My butt gets cold with only on layer. So two layers are also nice stretched over the butt.

I wash my shorts after almost every ride. Drop 'em in the sink to soak while I jump in the shower. Hand wash, rinse, wring out, and hang 'em up in the shower to dry.  Tights are too big and a PITA to wash in the sink. Over shorts, they'll go a month without having to worry about washing. :thumbsup:


----------



## daniell (Apr 12, 2002)

First forgive me for hijacking the thread.

I need tights for temperatures not lower than 35 degrees.

Would lycra/nylon be warm enough or would I need a different material?

Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

tantra said:


> Can you wear bib tights over bib shorts? I wonder how comfortable two layers of bib straps over the shoulders would be.


I had 3 layers of bib straps on my most recent outdoor ride. Didn't give it a thought.

Voting "without". Layering is king.



BostonG said:


> The penis sleeve!


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I posted this same question last year. I just assumed chamios but when I started looking around I saw most cycling tights come with or without. In the end I bought tights w/o. I made the right choice. I just wear them over my cycling shorts and it works great. As others have said you don't have to wash them as often. So one set of tights is all you really need since you aren't washing them after every ride.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

tantra said:


> I am looking to buy tights for winter riding under cool (not cold) conditions. Which works better, tights without a pad to wear over bib shorts, or bib tights with a pad and nothing underneath? I am mainly concerned about long-distance comfort.


I prefer them with pads


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*You need two tights.*



daniell said:


> First forgive me for hijacking the thread.
> 
> I need tights for temperatures not lower than 35 degrees.
> 
> ...


Single layer lycra tights are great from around 65 down to 45 degrees. Below 45 degrees, most need tights with a nappy, fleece-like layer underneath, to hold body heat. Some have a windproof layer in front, so much the better.

It's really great to have both. The heavier ones get kind of hot above 45 degrees.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Tights without pad. I have 4 different weight tights to cover cool to frigid conditions, and choose the appropriate one to wear over shorts with chamois. More flexibility/less expense.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

the answer is yes


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Lots of answers here. I prefer plain tights over padded bib shorts. This provides an extra layer over the upper thigh and crotch, where you need it. Especially good for cold windy rides.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Without. Bibs under. Clean chamois everyday.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Really? Your boys have gotten cold? I can't say I've ever felt the bite of winter down there. My body could be shivering and aching from the cold but I've never thought "damn...my scrotum is really cold right now".
> 
> Well, whatever the case may be, I just came up with a new idea...
> 
> ...



Is this what you mean...


----------



## tntyz (Nov 6, 2011)

Another "without" here. I use REI's bike-specific wind pants. A little roomier than tights so on cold days I can add a layer of long johns underneath. Temp this Saturday was 15 F + wind and the combo worked great.


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really agonizing over this decision for some reason. Money is tight so i can only get one pair. The whole washing thing is not a problem as I only have one pair of shorts anyway, but I could also use chamoisless tights for running. I don't plan on riding in anything much less than 50 degrees, so I'm not sure if the layering is really necessary. Should I go with or without the chamois? Also, for temperatures in the >45 degree range, what should i look for in the tights themselves?


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

edvard22 said:


> Really agonizing over this decision for some reason. Money is tight so i can only get one pair. The whole washing thing is not a problem as I only have one pair of shorts anyway, but I could also use chamoisless tights for running. I don't plan on riding in anything much less than 50 degrees, so I'm not sure if the layering is really necessary. Should I go with or without the chamois? Also, for temperatures in the >45 degree range, what should i look for in the tights themselves?


If you aren't riding below 50 you don't need tights......I don't wear tights till it is in the low 40's. Save the $$ and get some leg warmers.


----------



## VAMurph (Aug 28, 2010)

I go with both, no chamois and with one. On really cold days I'll add a Louis Garneau Men's Mesh Inner Shorts (no I don't work for them) and combine them with either a chamois-less or chamois-ed bibs. Plus they add a nice layer of padding to my skinny arse. MEN MESH INNERSHORTS 2 :: Louis Garneau


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

I tried wind shortsunder my padded bib shorts Monday (temp abt 35) and thermal leg warmers. Boy was that a mistake. After the 32 miles, my taint was sore. I guess they were working back and forth causing friction.


----------

